# Solved: Internet Explorer did not finish installing



## ed1214 (Sep 10, 2014)

I have windows 7 ultimite 32 bit,I did something,maybe deleted something by accident,but now IE 11 will not work,I can't even re-download it ,because it says"Internet Explorer did not finish installing",I have tried other fixes,that were on the computer,but nothing works.
Any help would be appreciated!
Ed


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello, IE 11 is not native to Windows 7, so you should be able to remove it from Programs and Features > View installed updates. That should roll it back to IE9 or 8. After you reboot check for functionality and then try again to reinstall IE 11 using Windows Updates. If that still fails, use the system file checker: from the command prompt with admin rights, type: sfc /scannnow and allow the process to complete, then try again.


----------



## ed1214 (Sep 10, 2014)

I can go to windows features and there is a box all by itself that says Internet Explorer 11,that I can check and uncheck to disable it,if it is not native,then why is that box there?,also I have tried that too.
I can go to uninstall programs,but IE 11 is not listed,I went to programs,found it and tried to delete it,but it came back.
I can't do anything with IE,I can't downgrade it and can't update it,just keeps giving me that same message every time I try something.
"Internet Explorer did not finish installing"
Setup can't continue because a more recent version of Internet Explorer is already installed on this computer.


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

OK not sure if you read my entire post or simply did not understand it. 'Not native' means that when Windows 7 was released, IE11 did not exist, so it is on your machine as an installed update. That is why I explicitly instructed you to go to Programs and Features, click the link to View installed updates, then scroll down until you find the entry for Internet Explorer 11, select it and then click on 'uninstall'. Wait until the process completes and then reboot your computer. Follow the rest of my initial recommendations.


----------



## ed1214 (Sep 10, 2014)

I went to "programs and features",and internet explorer was not there,so I typed"internet explorer" in the search box at the top,hit enter,and there was nothing.
I went to programs(Crograms,found it there and tried to delete it,I did delete all but one,and it was"sqm api.dll,and it would not let me delete it because it was still open in "host process"whatever that is.
Also tried sfc /scannow and it does not work,the screen flashes an outline of a box for a second then nothing.
Thanks


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

So you went to Programs and Features, then in the upper left hand corner you clicked on "View installed updates" and allowed the list to populate completely, and then when you looked for the entry for Internet Explorer 11 it was not there?


----------



## ed1214 (Sep 10, 2014)

Ok,I got it reverted back to IE 8!(yeah!) checked functionality(did not work), updates were installed,then IE 11 was installed with updates(did not work).
Ran sfc \scannow,this is the results
Windows resource protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them
Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\logs\CBS\CBS.log
for example
C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.Log

Can this be fixed? how would I go about doing this?
Ed
P.S thank you for being very patient with me!,this is very stressful and I don't want to make it worse.
Thanks again


----------



## ed1214 (Sep 10, 2014)

I put C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.Log into command(admin rights) and my access was denied,Why?
Ed


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the brand name and model name and model number of that computer?

---------------------------------------------------------

Do the following so we can determine if there's any issues with Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit.

Download *MGADiag* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program.

Left-click "Continue".

Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default).

Left-click the "Copy" button.

Return here and open a reply window.

Right-click within that reply window, then left-click "Paste".

The log will appear.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ed1214 (Sep 10, 2014)

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->

Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: N/A, hr = 0xc004f012
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-V9488-FGM44-2C9T3
Windows Product Key Hash: rmk1OjF0iZq7gQoRmEcpnJHr0oc=
Windows Product ID: 00426-OEM-8992662-00010
Windows Product ID Type: 2
Windows License Type: OEM SLP
Windows OS version: 6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.001
ID: {6C2CA284-6A00-420F-8A17-72F10CA6E098}(1)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Ultimate
Architecture: 0x00000000
Build lab: 7601.win7sp1_gdr.140303-2144
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 109 N/A
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{6C2CA284-6A00-420F-8A17-72F10CA6E098}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.001</OS><Architecture>x32</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-2C9T3</PKey><PID>00426-OEM-8992662-00010</PID><PIDType>2</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-128314152-1607398002-1068881413</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>System manufacturer</Manufacturer><Model>System Product Name</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>American Megatrends Inc.</Manufacturer><Version>0602 </Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="5"/><Date>20090911000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>E9713707018400F8</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>FLE Standard Time(GMT+02:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>HPQOEM</OEMID><OEMTableID>SLIC-WKS</OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults>

Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002

Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7601.17514

Name: Windows(R) 7, Ultimate edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, OEM_SLP channel
Activation ID: 7cfd4696-69a9-4af7-af36-ff3d12b6b6c8
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 00426-00178-926-600010-02-1033-7600.0000-2492013
Installation ID: 002046595551205226947554164532444921858144975482754391
Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338
Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339
Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341
Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340
Partial Product Key: 2C9T3
License Status: Licensed
Remaining Windows rearm count: 4
Trusted time: 9/15/14 9:51:23 AM

Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: 0x80072EFD
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: 9:3:2014 16:30
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: QAAAAAEABAABAAEAAAAFAAAABQABAAEA6GEys7xSqnZI5B4dWv/ElDYXmojiXIbFvqQZax6siDP0O/U7iTNGyg==

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x20001
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name	OEMID Value	OEMTableID Value
APIC A_M_I_ OEMAPIC 
FACP A_M_I_ OEMFACP 
HPET A_M_I_ OEMHPET 
MCFG A_M_I_ OEMMCFG 
OEMB A_M_I_ AMI_OEM 
GSCI A_M_I_ GMCHSCI 
SLIC HPQOEM SLIC-WKS


----------



## ed1214 (Sep 10, 2014)

It is an (LG) "Dexus" 22651


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

ed1214 said:


> It is an (LG) "Dexus" 22651


I've never heard of that brand and model computer. Do you have a webpage link to it?

Are you actually referring to a LG Nexus smartphone?

Which country do you live in?

-----------------------------------------------------------

I've requested a qualified person to examine your MGADiag log.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ed1214 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi,The brand name is "LG",it is made by LG,there are many things in america made by LG,air conditioners,refrigerators,TV's,dvd players.
The model name is a "DEXUS".
I know what a smart phone is,and its not a nexus.
I live in Latvia
The computer was purchased in Riga,Latvia.
Thanks for your help,I appreciate it.
I lived in Tampa until 3yrs ago,I met my wife on skype,talked to her a year then packed up some clothes,and moved here.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've been to the LG support site and can't find anything on a Dexus 22651.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ed1214 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hope you get this photo.


----------



## ed1214 (Sep 10, 2014)

It's probably about 4 yrs old.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It looks to me that LG is the manufacturer of your CD/DVD drive.


----------



## ed1214 (Sep 10, 2014)

Ok,did some digging,it is an "Elkor" "DEXUS"
It was purchased at a department store here called "ELKOR"


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, that's what I was just finding out too (Elkor).

However, the key belongs to a Hewlett-Packard so this installation is not genuine.


----------



## ed1214 (Sep 10, 2014)

hows this?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Cookiegal said:


> the key belongs to a Hewlett-Packard so this installation is not genuine.





> SLIC HPQOEM SLIC-WKS


I suspected that, but I wasn't sure.

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## ed1214 (Sep 10, 2014)

Do I need a new installation then?(windows 7),or can I fix it somehow?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

If you want Windows 7 then you will have to purchase a retail copy and install it fresh so you'd have to back up anything important like documents, photos, music, emails, etc. as they would all be lost. You would also have to reinstall any programs you'd want using their original installation media.

However, if there's a COA sticker on the bottom you may be able to return it to the original operating system that came with it using that key. Everything would still be lost but you wouldn't have to purchase a new operating system license.


----------



## ed1214 (Sep 10, 2014)

OK,thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------



## SiKPupE (Sep 19, 2007)

Advice provided against site rules has been removed by Administrator.


----------



## SiKPupE (Sep 19, 2007)

Advice provided against site rules has been removed by Administrator.


----------

